# Computer Recommendations?



## Spoon (Aug 16, 2012)

A bit of a backstory: so, I had my laptop, which was a graduation gift, stolen. Seeing as it was a Mac, it was a bit on the pricey side and I'd rather not spend that much on a replacement. 

 Unfortunately, what I actually know about computers is abysmal at best, so I was hoping to get some recommendations for something in the price range of $500-$700. Any help is much appreciated! :D


----------



## Adriane (Aug 16, 2012)

Are you specifically looking for a _laptop_? I got a 750 GB/6 GB/i5 Toshiba Satellite for $550 last year that's quite keen. I'm sure you should be able to find quite a bit in that range.


----------



## ElectricTogetic (Aug 16, 2012)

What do you do on your computer?  That can have an effect on whether it's best to get a cheaper, lighter, less powerful one (for convenience, but less power) or a more expensive, more powerful, heavier one (for power, but less convenience)


----------



## Spoon (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah, a laptop for college-use and general web browsing; I do a bit of art stuff, but that's about it. I don't need a gaming computer or something with a ton of memory, just something that doesn't need a lot of maintenance and good battery life.


----------



## ElectricTogetic (Aug 16, 2012)

Hmm... my sister got a Vaio computer.  It looks nice and it's powerful enough to have several windows in multiple applications open.  It's one of the newer models, so it's available in most electronics stores.  I'll find the model name tonight.  I think it cost around 500 or 600 dollars.


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 17, 2012)

If you're looking for a non-mac, I strongly recommend a samsung (mine is a R540). I've dropped mine countless times and it seems fine, and their customer service is actually fucking awesome. My battery stopped working at the start of the year and it was on warranty, so I called them up and they had it back to me fixed in like, three days. I've had it for like, two years and it's pretty great. When it's fully charged it has 3-4 hours of battery life, which isn't too bad.


----------



## Datura (Aug 17, 2012)

If you don't mind using Linux, I really can't recommend ZaReason enough.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 21, 2012)

I can make recommendations on what not to get. First, you want something newer than XP if you're browsing the internet and *DO NOT GET WINDOWS CE!* I cannot stress that enough.


----------

